# End of Summer Superautobacs Meet!



## Zerogravity (Jan 31, 2007)

End of Summer and we need a sweet ass DAY MEET! SuperAutobacs/Pipeline Pizza will be hosting our End Of Summer Nissan/Datsun/infiniti meet!

I will need a headcount of peeps showing up so Super Autobacs and print out coupons/gift certificates for all the Nissan/Infiniti Attendees! So, put your names down so we can get this party started!!!










List starts baby!
1.zerogravity
2.rom3o26
3.longdy
4.TiNMAN
5.ctm_motortrends
6.k's_silvia2.0
7.kdashy
8.d0ugch0i
9.Cesar
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Zerogravity (Jan 31, 2007)

Updated List.

List starts baby!
1.zerogravity
2.rom3o26
3.longdy
4.TiNMAN
5.ctm_motortrends
6.k's_silvia2.0
7.kdashy
8.d0ugch0i
9.sr20detman
10.84GTSR5
11.soreballz
12.ceasar
13.Prodrifter
14.Teddy
15.Oliver
16.Franky
17.S-leep-ER
18.votuny
19.Maxstyle
20.TiNMAN
21.marn
22.hustlervibes
23.luisgonz
24.DUFFM4N
25.worangejuice
26.downshift180
27.Yellomantis
28.03SilverBlaze
29.King Spec-v
30.YoungdeezySon
31.Kali-luv
32.adrians_s13
33.koukicody
34.TougeMS13
35.S3t0_S13
36.z-ball
37.jdm538
38.memesh
39.Addicted2Kouki
40.bp057
41.spirit
42.luckysr
43.Kn1ves
44.red89rps13
45.genetic
46.swift m0nster
47.r6_240sx
48.UNITEDMASTER
49.Z_Spool
50.yusuke1923
51.David R34
52.Mike Kojima


----------



## Zerogravity (Jan 31, 2007)

1.zerogravity
2.rom3o26
3.longdy
4.TiNMAN
5.ctm_motortrends
6.k's_silvia2.0
7.kdashy
8.d0ugch0i
9.sr20detman
10.84GTSR5
11.soreballz
12.ceasar
13.Prodrifter
14.Teddy
15.Oliver
16.Franky
17.S-leep-ER
18.votuny
19.Maxstyle
20.TiNMAN
21.marn
22.hustlervibes
23.luisgonz
24.DUFFM4N
25.worangejuice
26.downshift180
27.Yellomantis
28.03SilverBlaze
29.King Spec-v
30.YoungdeezySon
31.Kali-luv
32.adrians_s13
33.koukicody
34.TougeMS13
35.S3t0_S13
36.z-ball
37.jdm538
38.memesh
39.Addicted2Kouki
40.bp057
41.spirit
42.luckysr
43.Kn1ves
44.red89rps13
45.genetic
46.swift m0nster
47.r6_240sx
48.UNITEDMASTER
49.Z_Spool
50.yusuke1923
51.David R34
52.Mike Kojima
53.HBL
54.doevil98
55.magnus718
56.godzilla-san
57.Seto
58.PhoKing
59.YangS14
60.1five10
61.Trinity
62.OmegaManEX
63.alicegti-r
64.nathan2284
65.SR20 91 SE-R
66.ZeroGravityGrl
67.NX$paniard
68.oliverr87
69.GreenJDMSR20
70.WifeyOf93sr20
71.sr20kid
72.Pereda
73.FamilyZ
74.CC Z33
75.yellow spec v
76.Brian
77.Knapik
78.sildrift86
79.91sentragti-r
80.sqd
81.theheadson
82.SaiDori_____


----------



## Zerogravity (Jan 31, 2007)

PIX TIME! ENJOY!
zerogravity44/End of Summer Meet 07 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Zerogravity (Jan 31, 2007)

here is a VID.


----------

